# Blue/orange centipede



## Liron Samuels (Apr 20, 2006)

Not sure what species this is, but I'm trying to find out. The colors aren't 100%, the centipede is dark blue not black.







A couple of years ago I found a small centipede that looked simillar to this one, but had light blue coloring. I'm guessing it's the same species, even tough they were both found in very different habitats and areas.

-Liron.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 20, 2006)

Whatever sp it is, it looks pretty nice to me.  I'm looking forward to an ID on this one too.


----------



## Steven (Apr 20, 2006)

looks pretty much the same as this one 
(also collected in Israel)





this is an intresting article:
_Negrea, S.  1997.  On the Scolopendromorpha (Chilopoda) of Israel and
adjoining areas.  Israel Journal of Zoology, 43:279-294._


----------



## vlada (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi all,
That is really very nice pede.
Steven, that paper you have mentioned could be quite useful. Alas, it is not available online. Do you have some link to it or do you have it in pdf ? It would be great (thouhg illegal) if you put it on this forum.
Best regards
Vlada


----------



## Steven (Apr 20, 2006)

can't post the pdf,...
but can give ya the known Scolopendra sp. from that area mentioned in the article:
- Sc.cingulata
- Sc.canidens
- Sc.mirabilis

i've been breaking my head on which one of these 3, this type of pede is. :?  (i personally think Sc.cingulata,.. but still ain't sure ! )


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 20, 2006)

We need to get some in the sates :drool:


----------



## LongDucDong (Apr 20, 2006)

WOW! That is nice looking! How large do these get on average?


----------



## bistrobob85 (Apr 21, 2006)

Super nice looking 'pede... Hopefully we can find its latin name so i can put it on my whishlist .


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 22, 2006)

My guess S.canidens. For me that pede has the terguites too big ( in horizontal) for a cingulata.

What is the real size of this pede?


----------



## emmille (Apr 23, 2006)

*nice*

nice centipede. i have two centipede that looks like that one but with a lighter shades of grey and orange..but yours is really cool!!!


----------



## Steven (Apr 23, 2006)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> My guess S.canidens. For me that pede has the terguites too big ( in horizontal) for a cingulata.


Hey C., good observation,... but to me the terminal legs shout out "cingulata"
also if ya could see the ventral side,... they show 2 prefemoral spines there,... 
I'm suspecting some Sc.canidens to arrive next week so i can compare them to these,... but still quite sure this is a very nice Sc.cingulata colorform.



			
				Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> What is the real size of this pede?


the ones i'm currently keeping all are around 10-13cm (4-5")
But i've heard rumours they can push 17cm  (which is according to Attems the maximum size of cingulata,... canidens max out at 10cm)


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 23, 2006)

The first picture also desconcertate to me. 

10 cm a canidens?!?!?! 17 cm a cingulata !??!?! 

Really good info.

Cheers
Carles


----------

